# Any Aussie liquid soap makers?



## juliet (Dec 16, 2013)

A friend of mine is immigrating to Australia, Melbourne, from South Africa in April next year.  Her family of 5 have been exclusively using a castile liquid soap that I make for her using the glycerine method.  They find it's the only soap they can use without getting skin irritations.  She's a bit worried about her soap supply when they get to Australia.  Is there anyone here in Australia who makes liquid soap with the glycerine method who would be prepared to supply her?

All that is in my castile soap is purified water, olive oil, glyerine, potassium hydroxide and a small amount of saline just to get the viscosity right.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 28, 2013)

There are plenty of liquid soap makers in Australia so your friend won't have any problems getting supply.


----------



## juliet (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks! I'll let her know. It's just the problem of finding them. Is there a website where people sell things like that?


----------



## Relle (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Jenny

Nice to see you back. Been making any soap lately ?

Juliet, I'm sorry but can't direct you to anyone in particular. No website that I know of for LS makers. Could you give them your recipe and they can make their own.


----------

